# Semi-permanent, intertior wimdow cover needed



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Interior shutters would work well.


----------



## costgeek (Dec 6, 2014)

There's a few things you could do. A couple questions:

1) By semi-permanent do you mean you would still like to be able open the window with the bed there, or just that you can easily undo the solution if you ever move the bed from this location?

2) Can you send a pic?

CG


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Build a frame of 1*2s slightly smaller than the window. Fill the. Enter with foam panels. Upholster with fabric of your choice. Do both sides so it looks good from the outside. Insert in window and secure with a turn latch on each corner. 
It will like a wall tapestry,


----------



## costgeek (Dec 6, 2014)

Install shutters and close so it looks natural from the outside. 

Cover the window with acoustic drop panels or Quietrock drywall. You can get either by the sheet at Lowes. If the window has a sill you could support the panels on that then fasten to the window frame or wall with some light-duty nails or tacks.

Cover with a large set of drapes that go the floor. When you go to undo it, you could just take out the soundproofing and leave the drapes.


----------



## jaes (Nov 18, 2007)

First, thanks to everyone who took the time to respond to my post. I am sure everyone is busy ---so, I appreciate the time you gave. --Answer to one of "costgeek"'s questions: --Window will not be opened ---simply want a privacy/noise abatement cover that can be removed in the future. That aside, everyone's suggestions were great. Now, I can investigate which suggestion (or combination of suggestions) would work for me. ---Of course, if anyone else has additional ideas or products that might be helpful ---let's hear them. ---Jaes


----------



## costgeek (Dec 6, 2014)

There a million craft projects out there that would work for this. Search google pics for full wall headboards. 

You could buy a couple 6-panel door slabs from Lowes (with no bore holes). Give them a cool paint job and hang them with cletes like these:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/OOK-Hang...with-Wall-Dog-Mounting-Screws-55316/202341629

Another idea is to glue flooring planks (hardwood, laminate, etc.) in a staggered pattern to an MDF board then trim the edges with 1x2 strips. Paint or stain however you want. One box of flooring might be enough and cheap if you check the clearance piles at a flooring store, a repurpose store or craigslist.


----------



## frameartnyc (May 13, 2016)

Well decorated home, very nice looking.


----------

